# how many outlets can 1 GFI protect



## SeattleDIY (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been told to locate my GFI at the end of a run of outlets. That way all of them before it will be protected. 

But is there a limit to how many they can protect??


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 11, 2008)

SeattleDIY said:


> I have been told to locate my GFI at the end of a run of outlets. That way all of them before it will be protected.


Who the heck told you this, and WHY is he giving out electrical advice??? He should stick to the plumbing aisle!
Seriously, I am curious who told you. I'd say 90% of the time when we hear: *"I was told...."*, what ever follows is BAD advice.

NO, a GFI can go at the beginning of the circuit, and if it is wired the right way it can protect every other device or outlet downstream of it. It can also be wired to protect nothing downstream from it. 

There is no limit, but most electricians stay at around 5-6 max on the load side.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 11, 2008)

Be careful of where/how you put the GFI, you don't want your refrigerator downstream of the GFI.


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 11, 2008)

speedy petey said:


> Who the heck told you this, and WHY is he giving out electrical advice??? He should stick to the plumbing aisle!
> Seriously, I am curious who told you. I'd say 90% of the time when we hear: *"I was told...."*, what ever follows is BAD advice.
> 
> NO, a GFI can go at the beginning of the circuit, and if it is wired the right way it can protect every other device or outlet downstream of it. It can also be wired to protect nothing downstream from it.
> ...



Sorry.had a brain fart. You are correct in everything after it.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, I got scared for a minute. I was hoping it way a typo.


----------

